# Asking girls for their number at the gym (flirting)



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I wanted to know your experiences in the gym where other guys would approach you and start flirting with you. 

I saw a very pretty woman performing a set of squats (10 each side) and gotta admit she had a fine... pair of shoes.

I noticed her form looked off, so I used that as an excuse to talk to her. Then I showed her how it's done, blah blah blah, then I tell her I thought she looked pretty cute so I asked for her number. She said she has a boyfriend. Psh, yeah right, hear that line all the time. She said she was flattered. 

What did I do wrong, is my question. A lot of women at the gym just seem to not care about giving their numbers out. Have you ever been approached, and what happened? Or if not, can you tell me why you wouldn't give out your numbers? Also, thank God for yoga pants. mmm.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

My suggestion as a female is don’t ask for someone’s number at the gym. She’s in there to work out not get hit on. It’s not a bar or club. 

I used to go to a women’s only gym, and the vast majority of females in there were what most guys would consider very hot. I suspect they were in there to avoid being stared at and hit on by men at regular gyms.

Not to mention that she’s likely to be sweaty, not wearing make-up, etc., and most women don’t feel very sexy in those conditions, and just want to be left alone.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, you have seen far too many 80's college movies.

That is why I work out in the _women only_ section.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Fumetsu said:


> That is why I work out in the _women only_ section.


I wanna join that section. Count me in.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

stormgirl said:


> She’s in there to work out not get hit on. It’s not a bar or club.


So if Brad Pitt came up to you while you're working out and asked for your number, you'd say, "Fuck off, I'm here to work out, not get hit on by a hottie like you whom I'd like to make love with"


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I go to the gym less (via) males hitting on me or ''giving looks'' (i.e., I do not like being 'stared') at - I always subconsciously viewed the ''gym'' as a place to pick-up chick(s) + flirt while getting in a good work-out. 

_However_, I know if I want to pick up a* hot piece* of fit male-azz, just put on some Yoga Pant(s) + _head to gym_. *Some* instances, I did it purposefully to attract male(s). I know _exactly_ what's going on + what I am doing (&) what will possibly occur; I will not play dumb + assert of course, I have _never_ done this.

I am nothing but a sexually healthy 20-something female primate w/ no hubby; like the rest of the animal(s). ;Shrugs; Can you blame me .. (?)

Of course, do not take this as I am not ''seriously'' there to _workout_; as, that *IS* my _first _priority. :bwink:


On that cue, I do not go to the ''gym to find dates'' - although, I am not _opposed_, either. (i.e., unless I am completely disinterested + not in the _mood _- or, if they approach respectively (i.e., not in the middle of intensively working the tredmil). A few time(s), males try to ''converse'' while I am in the middle of intense 'ab crunching', just ''standing'' there talking.. :1892:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Blazy said:


> So if Brad Pitt came up to you while you're working out and asked for your number, you'd say, "Fuck off, I'm here to work out, not get hit on by a hottie like you whom I'd like to make love with"


Yes, yes, I would. And I have no desire to " make love to Brad Pitt."

Even if I weren't married.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Blazy said:


> So if Brad Pitt came up to you while you're working out and asked for your number, you'd say, "Fuck off, I'm here to work out, not get hit on by a hottie like you whom I'd like to make love with"


You assume I'm into a guy who looks like Brad Pitt. 

I wouldn't be rude and tell anyone to fuck off, but I would do my best to politely indicate that I wish to be left alone to work out.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Blazy said:


> I wanna join that section. Count me in.


Guysvlike gou are the reason it exists. So you kinda screwed yourself there buddy.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Based on your original post, you thought of an excuse to approach her and start a conversation. Did she give you any indication that she was interested in you and/or wanting a conversation?

Take a cue by her body language. Unless a female at the gym (or any setting) is looking back at you and smiling, saying hi, etc., then it’s best to just leave her alone.

Someone I know who is very attractive used to have to take the bus home late at night after her shift at work. She was constantly being approached, and absolutely hated it. So she would sit on the bus reading a book and wearing headphones, making no eye contact with anyone, and would put her bag on the seat next to her. Some guys would still tap her on the shoulder to get her attention, and attempt to force a conversation.

There’s a time and a place to approach someone for their phone number. If you’re looking to date, there are better options than the gym.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Fumetsu said:


> Guysvlike gou are the reason it exists. So you kinda screwed yourself there buddy.


You just can't handle simple shit like this.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

stormgirl said:


> Based on your original post, you thought of an excuse to approach her and start a conversation. Did she give you any indication that she was interested in you and/or wanting a conversation?
> 
> Take a cue by her body language. Unless a female at the gym (or any setting) is looking back at you and smiling, saying hi, etc., then it’s best to just leave her alone.
> 
> ...


girls like getting approached by guys, doesn't matter anywhere. Don't you just love the attention you get from males? It makes you feel valued, boosting your self-esteem. It's a good thing. So why are you against this, this idea of guys approaching you. If they disrupt your current activity (talking to you while you're squeezing in that last rep) or have trouble leaving you alone, then i understand, but would you feel any sense of distaste towards those that respectfully approach you and take your rejection with ease?

(bored at work - I'm really just semi-trolling you all)


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

stormgirl said:


> You assume I'm into a guy who looks like Brad Pitt.


What kind of guys are you into?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Where _does_ this sense of entitlement stem from?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Blazy said:


> What did I do wrong, is my question. A lot of women at the gym just seem to not care about giving their numbers out. Have you ever been approached, and what happened? Or if not, can you tell me why you wouldn't give out your numbers? Also, thank God for yoga pants. mmm.


The only thing you did wrong is get discouraged that she didn't want your number. Plenty of people won't want your number for a variety of reasons, it doesn't mean you did something wrong. Just don't let it deter you next time you see a hot girl and want to strike up a conversation. More relationships are formed from chance encounters than you'd expect, and if you get rejected who cares, at least you had the courage to strike up a conversation then you can both go about your days.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Agree that most women go to the gym to work out in peace and quiet. The ones who don't are generally pretty obvious about it, so it ought to be pretty easy to pick up on.

I'd be creeped out if a guy I hardly know asked for my number. Maybe a better way would be for you to ask her if she'd like your number? She has more control of the situation that way. 
But honestly, it's a pretty stressful situation - having to shut someone down at a place you both are members at and knowing that you'll have to keep bumping into that person again - ugh! No thanks...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

stormgirl said:


> Based on your original post, you thought of an excuse to approach her and start a conversation. Did she give you any indication that she was interested in you and/or wanting a conversation?
> 
> Take a cue by her body language. Unless a female at the gym (or any setting) is looking back at you and smiling, saying hi, etc., then it’s best to just leave her alone.


Why must she 'be aware' of his presence, before he ''strikes'' up a conversation (via) a _public_ locality .. (?) She may be ''annoyed'' - but there is surely nothing 'wrong' nor ''rude'' about it. :grey: ..

Thus, why must she be ''left alone'' completely ... (?) Should no one ''ever talk to anyone'' ...




> Someone I know who is very attractive used to have to take the bus home late at night after her shift at work. She was constantly being approached, and absolutely hated it. So she would sit on the bus reading a book and wearing headphones, making no eye contact with anyone, and would put her bag on the seat next to her. Some guys would still tap her on the shoulder to get her attention, and attempt to force a conversation.



So what .. (?)




> There’s a time and a place to approach someone for their phone number. If you’re looking to date, there are better options than the gym.



Like where .. (?) Walmart .. (?) 

In this context; why is it ''inappropriate'' to approach for a conversation at the 'gym' - as opposed to 'Walmart'.

Ex; --> (1)

I am ''here'' to work-out. (re: Gym).

I am ''here'' to shop, and shop only. (re: Walmart).

I am ''here'' to party w/ friends + watch sports - not ''get dates''. (re: Bars).

It seems her only consistent option is ''staying home'' ...


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> Thus, why must she be ''left alone'' completely ... (?) Should no one ''ever talk to anyone'' ...


Yeah, pretty much!:wink:

Have a hug Ms. Prickle Pear:happy:


----------



## orm (Apr 21, 2016)

I will not pretend to identify as female, nor as heterosexual, but how would you personally feel if men were staring at your form, smiling and/or winking at you while you exercised? How would you feel if these men came up to you to teach you things that you did not ask for help with, assumably admiring your form as they did? How would you feel if you could expect that random men would be trying to provide you with their phone-numbers whenever you used the gym for your exercise? 

If these scenarios are indeed appealing to you, I understand why this thread exists. 

That said, were a stranger ever to approach me in any situation and suggest that we exchange phone-numbers, there would have to be a very good context and some form of common ground for me not to think that they were unpleasant in their behaviour.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Swede said:


> Agree that most women go to the gym to work out in peace and quiet. The ones who don't are generally pretty obvious about it, so it ought to be pretty easy to pick up on.
> 
> I'd be creeped out if a guy I hardly know asked for my number. Maybe a better way would be for you to ask her if she'd like your number? She has more control of the situation that way.
> But honestly, it's a pretty stressful situation - having to shut someone down at a place you both are members at and knowing that you'll have to keep bumping into that person again - ugh! No thanks...


I'd go to a different gym just in case he showed up with a gun next time.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Easy. 

"how much do you lift. Is that number related to your phone's one cuz I'd love raising your bar"

If it doesn't work that's because you looked awkward while delivering. Or she's dumb. (or both)


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I can say I would hate being asked out "At the gym". Though I also have a lot of axiety issues that I get going into a place with random people, all doing different things, and doing excersise in a none group setting. However I can see where this might irritate most women in general. 

A lot of times when people go to the gym they are going to work out. A lot of women even when they work out are insecure about looking sweaty or grosse in front of males. At least that was the reasoning behind places like curves. In general women get harrased a lot by males who just want to get a bone. So I would think asking a female out at the gym would be irritating. 

It would personally be annoying to me since I already have a lot of axiety issues with the gym to begin with. 

I would recomend hitting at women at places where they want to hook up with dudes.


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

I have the impression than usually, unless women are in a bar or a setting that involves hitting on people, they don't really like to be approached by stranger that want their number. Why? Because as the OP stated it's only based on looks. It's fine if you think a woman is pretty but I think men are usually thinking that their opinion is the most important thing in the world and when they share it, women just feel that only their look count and they are tired of hearing it all the time, of being approached constantly. So unless she send you some clear signal, like eye contact and such I would not approach her like that for her number. I would first try to get to know her more, for example ask if she would like a working out buddy or something. Also the OP came to give his opinion about how to do such and such, this can sound as condescending if it's not asked by the person in the first place. 

Also if she said she has a boyfriend, well how do you know it's not true? If it's not true why do you think she has to lie? Because usually guys don't take no for an answer and will start to be pushy. I am not sure the Op did anything wrong but the environment is not really the best to approach a women. When I hear guys I feel that when they walk around the only thing they have in mind is hot girls and how to approach them. I am gay and I find a lot of women attractive but I never feel the right to just interrupt them or go talk to them when they are clearly on their way to work, working out or don't want to be approached. It's a two way streets, the other person need to be open also for any interaction.


----------



## nunchi (May 15, 2016)

You're probably coming off way too strong. Sure you'll flatter the girl but don't expect her to hand over her number. Unfortunately the worlds a cruel unfair place and if you aren't fairly attractive and radiate some sort of charisma, you'll find being upfront and direct very ineffective. Make it casual and friendly that way there's no pressure. Or you can just try changing the atmosphere all together!


----------

